

Peter Thiel on the Bilderberg Group - omosanzalettere
https://medium.com/@omosanzalettere/peter-thiel-on-the-builderberg-group-d7b9983c4526
Peter Thiel says scariest thing about the Bilderberg Group is there are no conspiracies, no concrete plans for future
======
wolfgke
The name of the conference/group is Bilderberg, not Builderberg.

